# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Πρωτοχρονιάτικη Κλήρωση Δώρων 2013 !!

## gRooV

Για ακόμα μία φορά, με την συμμετοχή και την ευγενική προσφορά των εταιριών που στηρίζουν την κοινότητά μας, είμαστε σε θέση να επαναλάβουμε και φέτος την πρωτοχρονιάτικη κλήρωση δώρων για τα μέλη μας.

Συμετοχή στην κλήρωση θα έχουν όλα τα μέλη που έχουν εγγραφεί μέχρι και την Τετάρτη 12/12/12 23:59 και θα απαντήσουν σε αυτό το  θέμα *μόνο μία φορά*. 
*ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ. ΑΠΑΝΤΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ.*
Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο αύξων αριθμός του μηνύματος είναι ο αριθμός συμμετοχής του κάθε μέλους. Εννοείται ότι αποκλείεται ο αριθμός #1 από την κλήρωση η οποία θα γίνει την Πρωτοχρονιά και τα ονόματα των  τυχερών θα ανακοινωθούν στο παρών θέμα. Οι νικητές θα ειδοποιηθούν για τον τρόπο παραλαβής  μέσα στο πρώτο 10ήμερο του Ιανουαρίου.
Καλή επιτυχία και τις θερμότερες ευχές όλων μας για υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα. :Biggrin: 








*ΔΩΡΟΘΕΤΕΣ*








Τα παρακάτω είναι προσφορά από:




> *ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ
> Χαρίτων Βασιλειάδης & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ
> Σκρα 39 Καλλιθέα**
> Αθήνα, Τ.Κ. 17673
> Τηλ. : 210-9565298*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Τα παρακάτω είναι προσφορά από:




> *Ηλεκτρονικά Σταυριανός
> Πελοπίδα 42 Περιστέρι
> Αθήνα, TK 12134
> Τηλ. : 210-5780145
> http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr*
> 
> 
> 
> *MASTECH ΘΕΡΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ MS6501**(1 τεμάχιο)
> ...





Τo παρακάτω είναι προσφορά από:




> *Σπύρος Λουκάκης
> **Ταβάκη 40 Θερμη
> **Θεσσαλονίκη,* *Τ.Κ. 57001
> **Τηλ. 2313019378*
> *http://www.myarduino.gr
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Τo παρακάτω είναι προσφορά από:




> *ΚΡΥΠΤΟ ΑΕ
> **Κορίνθου 11 Μεταμόρφωση
> **Αθήνα,* *Τ.Κ. 14451
> **Τηλ. 2108098700*
> *http://www.cryptoelectronics.gr
> *
> 
> 
> *CRYPTO REDI 211* *ΨΗΦ.ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ HD**(1 τεμάχιο)*
> ...



Τα παρακάτω είναι προσφορά από
την διαχειριστική ομάδα του hlektronika




> *
> ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR 
> (5 τεμάχια)*
> Πραγματικός χάρακας (pcb) πάχους 2 χιλιοστών με μονάδες μέτρησης (εκατοστά  & ίντσες), από υλικό 
> FR4 Epoxy Double Layers με επιπλέον μερικά βοηθήματα χαρακτηριστικών εξαρτημάτων τυπωμένα πάνω του.

----------

Hary Dee (14-12-12), 

Hulk (18-12-12), 

Pxelectric (30-12-12), 

tasosmos (18-12-12)

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.
Το 2013 ας μας βρει με λιγότερη γκρίνια και περισσότερη δημιουργικότητα..

----------


## tgi

Εύχομαι και εγώ με την σειρά μου Καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας
με ακόμα περισσότερες γνώσεις, υγεία και χρήματα

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Imiliori, aggouri από τα δημοσιονομικά, Cronia Polla!

Συνάδελελφοι υγεία να έχουμε να το παλέψουμε, με κουράγια και χιούμορ...

----------


## 347

ευχομαι καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια αγαπη και πολλες κατασχευες

----------


## katmadas

Πρωτα απο ολα υγεια....
Τωρα για τα δωρα οι πιο τυχεροι ας κερδισουν.

----------


## dim3945

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και εύχομαι 2013 να είναι μια χρονιά που η ΕΛΛΆΔΑ μας θα αρχίσει να πατάει στα πόδια της χωρίς όλους αυτούς από πάνω μας. :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## lion

Καλή Χρονιά!!!

----------


## primeras

Καλή χρονιά για όλο τον κόσμο να είναι το 2013 με κρίση ή χωρίς!

Υγεία και χαμόγελα...!!!

----------


## chris73

Μακάρι να είναι καλή για όλους

----------


## makatas

Καλά να είμαστε παιδιά και είθε το 2013 να αποδειχτεί καλύτερο του 2012.
Καλές γιορτές.

ΥΓ. Αγνοήστε τις ηλίθιες διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση. Μήνυμα των γιορτών ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ να πάρεις δώρα smartphone και τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι.
 Με υγεία και χαρά (όσο γινεται).

----------


## bchris

Καλη μας χρονια.

----------


## nitako

Καλη χρονια και απο μενα!!

----------


## takisegio

Χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους,με υγεια και ευτυχια!

----------


## ezizu

Εύχομαι το 2013 να είναι μια καλή χρονιά ,με υγεία πρώτα από όλα για όλο τον κόσμο ....... και αφού θα έρθει ο καινούργιος χρόνος  ας φέρει μαζί του ..........την ανάπτυξη και την ευημερία ......... επειδή οι πολιτικοί ........τις  ψάχνουν  αλλά αυτές κρύβονται ... και  δεν τις βρίσκουν ....

----------


## stavros_97s

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους  εύχομαι  το 2013, και ο καινούριος χρόνος να μας βρεί γερούς και δυνατούς!

----------


## JIM_6146B

Καλή χρονιά και από  εμένα  με υγεία και ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει για τον καθένα να το φέρει το 2013   .

----------


## sakisr

Καλες Γιορτες σε ολους με υγεια και πολλες και καλες κατασκευες.Και μακαρι το ΄13 αυτη τη φορα να βγει τυχερο.... :Ψώνιο: 


ΥΓ. Να ευχαριστησουμε τους δωροθετες για τη προσφορα τους.Ακομα και το πιο μικρο δωρο ειναι μια σημαντικη κινηση.Υπαρχουν ακομη καποιοι που σκεφτονται οχι μονο εαυτους αλλα και αλληλους.

----------


## xmaze

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα σε όλους, με υγεία τύχη και χαρά!!

----------


## apilot

Παιδιά *χρόνια πολλά* και καλά. Εύχομαι επίσης η νέα χρονιά 2013 να φέρει όλα όσα ξέχασε η προηγούμενη.

----------


## alexisk10

καλη χρονια σε ολους

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία!

----------


## PCMan

Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά! Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε

----------


## σεατ 2

Χρονια πολλα  καλη χρονια και κουραγιο- υπομονη σε ολους.

----------


## perithess

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία ευτυχία αλλά και τύχη (γιατί στον τιτανικό είχαν τα δύο προηγούμενα  :Wink:  ).

----------


## teo_GR

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και ευημερία.

----------


## angel_grig

Xρονια πολλα σε ολους με *υγεια ,*ευτυχια και δουλεια για ολους!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Καλη χρονια σε ολους πρωτα απο ολα με υγεια και καλη τυχη !!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## plouf

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα σε όλους, με υγεία τύχη και χαρά!!

----------


## gkaltsid

Καλη Χρονια

----------


## kwstas92

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια!!!!καλη επιτυχια και του χρονου!!!!

----------


## Phatt

ΜΟΝΟ ΥΓΕΙΑ, τα υπολοιπα θα τα φτιαξουμε...
Αγιε Βασιλη κοιτα προς τα εδω...

----------


## Αγγελος 297

*Καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους φίλους,χαρούμενο το νέο έτος,με υγεία και καλές κατασκευές.* :Biggrin:

----------


## kotsos___

Καλη Χρονιαααα

----------


## johnnkast

...δηλαδη ειμαι μεσα τωρα;;;...........................



....ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλη χρονια να εχουμε συμφορουμιτες μου και παν' απο αλλα υγεια.  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

επειδή οι ευχές που μου κάνανε πέρσι δεν πιάσανε, φέτος δέχομαι μόνο μετρητά :Tongue2: . καλή χρονιά.

----------


## taskom

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

Kαι του χρόνου χωρις Δ.Ν.Τ.

----------


## jskalitexnis

Καλη χρονια σε ολους,υγεια και παντα γελαστοι..... :Biggrin:

----------


## xampos

Καλή χρονιά και με υγεία πάνω από όλα!

----------


## KOKAR

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, ελπίζω ο καλός θεουλης να δώσει φώτιση στα 300 άχρηστα ρεμάλια και να ανοίξουν τα στραβά τους μπας και συνειδητοποιήσουν
το κακό που μας έχουν κάνει ολα αυτά τα χρόνια !

υ.γ
παρακαλώ να μην συμπεριληφθώ στην κλήρωση

----------


## rch

Να έχουμε όλοι μια καλύτερη χρονιά από την φετινή. Υγεία πάνω απόλα και ψυχραιμία γτ αλλιώς θα μας ξεκάνουν.
Αν βέβαια επαληφθούν οι προφητείες των Μάγια (η μέλισσα :Wink:  καλή αντάμωση στον παράδεισο :P

----------


## jtb

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!!!!!

----------


## Lord Vek

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Μακάρι να γίνει κανένα θαύμα και να ανατραπεί η σημερινή κατάσταση της Ελλάδας προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## radioamateur

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλο τον κόσμο...!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

καλη χρονια! με υγεια πανω απο ολα!!!!!

----------


## ergasthriohlektronikwn

2013 θερμές ευχές από το εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών.



 :Drool:

----------


## lefteris_gr

καλή χρονια σε όλους......

----------


## aris285

Καλες γιορτές και καλη χρονιά σε ολους με υγεια και αγαπη.

----------


## kalergman

Υγεία & ευτυχία σε όλους.

----------


## PARKER

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά, δημιουργική και με υγεία σε όλο το κόσμο!!!

----------


## awmn931

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία και χαρά.

----------


## jayman

Έυχομαι και γώ με τη σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, ευτυχία και μπόλικη υπομονή...

----------


## paomafia

Ευχομαι σε ολους καλες γιορτες και ο νεος χρονος να μας βρει με υγεια και ευτυχια !!!

----------


## Spiroslouis

Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε με υγεία πάνω από όλα, όρεξη και ευτυχία.

----------


## γάτος

Υγεία και χαρά για τις γιορτινές μέρες που έρχονται!!!

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλή χρονιά σε όλους και πάνω απο όλα υγειά.

----------


## SV1EDG

Χρόνια πολλά,καλές γιορτές...

----------


## electron

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και ελπίδα, αισιοδοξία και υγεία πάνω όλα.

----------


## seris

ευχομαι καλη χρονια σε ολους και υγεια

----------


## geoxst

καλη χρονια και με υγεια πανω απ'ολα

----------


## dln

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ggr

Ευχομαι κι εγω με τη σειρα μου, υγεια πανω απ'ολα, ευτυχια σε ολο τον κοσμο και ιδιαιτερα σε αυτους που περνανε δυσκολες στιγμες. Ο νεος χρονος να μας φερει ελπιδα, κατι που μας εχει λειψει πολυ τον τελευταιο καιρο με ολα αυτα που ζουμε.

----------


## peiperakos

καλή χρονιά σε όλους! με υγειά !

----------


## Panοs

χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους....

----------


## Παναγιώτης_autom

Εύχομαι μια καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους!!

----------


## SV3GLI

Καλη Χρονια, Χρονια Πολλα Σε ολους Με Υγεια !!!

----------


## picdev

να μας μπεις με το καλό το 2013 :Biggrin:

----------


## panoskon

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε

----------


## mihalas2

καλη χρονια 
με υγεια και ευτυχια
και καλες δουλειες για ολους !

----------


## maouna

Kαλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία πρώτα,και να βγούμε απο την κρίση!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε όλο τον κόσμο!
Και φυσικά καλές κατασκευές  :Wink:

----------


## toni31

Υγεία πάνω απ΄όλα. 
  Οικογενειακή και προσωπική ευτυχία σε όλους. 

     Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά σε όλο τον κόσμο     .

----------


## liferange

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!

----------


## STEFighter

Καλη Χρονια Χρονια Πολλα κλπ κλπ..

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλή χρονιά και πάνω από όλα υγεία!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Να εχουμε ολοι μια Καλη Χρονια με υγεια και το νεο ετος να δωσει στον καθενα ηρεμια, χαρα, ευτυχια!

----------


## eniac22

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!!

----------


## DLS 33

Καλή Xρονιά, και τις θερμότερες ευχές, για υγεία, ευτυχία.!

----------


## steliosssss

καλές γιορτές και πάνω απ όλα υγειά!

----------


## BASILIS971

Υγεία πάνω απ' ολα για όλους μας. Ο νέος χρόνος να είναι πιό δημιουργικός...Επαναστατήστε!!

----------


## kaptenlouna

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!!

----------


## stam1982

καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία.Ο καινούριος χρόνος να πάρει τη μιζέρια που μας αφήνει το 2012 και να μας φέρει καλύτερες μέρες.

----------


## marios

Καλή χρονιά κ απο'μένα πάνω απ'όλα η υγεία. Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## dionisis92

καλη χρονια χαρουμενο το 2013 με υγεια κια χαρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## passer07

καλές γιορτές να έχουμε  να πάνε όλα καλά   και ο καινούργιος χρόνος να μας πάει καλύτερα απο τον προηγούμενο ! (να πάρω και πτυχίο!το λέω σε εσάς να το ακούσω εγώ , γιατι οι καθηγητές δεν βλέπω να ακούνε   :Rolleyes:   ) 

Πάνος

----------


## vasilllis

καλη χρονια με υγεια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

καλές γιορτές με υγεία.

----------


## fra

Καλη Χρονια να εχουμε και πανω απο ολα υγεια!!!

----------


## asterixx25

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία

----------


## LEONAROS

καλές γιορτές σε όλους μας και μια καλύτερη χρόνια!

----------


## thanos.v

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους και ευτυχισμένο το καινούριο έτος! Υγεία και καλές κατασκευές!!!

----------


## xrhstosmp

καλες γιορτες σε ολους και η νεα χρονια να ειναι επιτελους καλυτερη .Υγεια πανω απ'ολα

----------


## gethag

Καλή και ευλογημένη χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## makocer

Ευχες για μια καλυτερη χρονια και πανω απ ολα υγεια!

----------


## αγγελαρης στρατος

καλες γιορτες και απο εμενα!!!
καλη χρονια ευχομαι και υγεια σε ολους!!

----------


## μορφεας

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους δημιουργική και με υγεία ! :Smile:

----------


## personaldrummer

καλη χρονια σε ολους μας, χαρα και υγεια πανω απ ολα!!

----------


## GeorgeVita



----------


## christosgr

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους και ευτυχισμένο το καινούριο έτος

----------


## basilism

Καλες γιορτες και ευχομαι το 2013 να ειναι καλυτερο για ολους.

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία πάνω απ΄όλα!

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία, δημιουργικότητα και αλληλοβοήθεια.

----------


## manolena

Άντε και του χρόνου με περισσότερα: υγεία, τύχη, χαρά, ευτυχία, αγάπη και λίιιιιιιιιιιγο χρήμα!

----------


## WIZARD

ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο σε ολους

----------


## Tasos Tasos

Μονο υγεια, ωστε ο καινουργιος χρονος να μας βρει παλι ολους μαζι....και βεβαια να καλοπερναμε..!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε, ας ελπισουμε ο νεος χρονος να φερει αλλαγες προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## cloud_constructor

dudes καλές κατασκευές να εχούμε και να καούμε στη μελέτη οπως παντα!

----------


## tomka

Καλες γιορτες σε ολους με υγεια....

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλο τον κόσμο!

----------


## amra13579

Παιδια, σας εύχομαι και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλή χρονιά!! με λιγότερα προβλήματα και περισσότερες κατασκευές!!

----------


## ANTONIS_BMW

Λέω και γω με την σειρά μου *Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρόνι*α σε όλα τα μελή του *hlektronika.gr* κ εύχομαι μέσα από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου να έχουμε πάνω από όλα υγεία και χρήματα για να μπορούμε να υλοποιούμε ακόμη περισσότερες κατασκευές!

----------


## =PM=

*Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, υγεία και ευτυχία για τον νέο χρόνο!!*

----------


## jimnaf

Χρόνια πολλά  και υγείασε όλους  και καμιά άσπρη μέρα για την Ελλάδα.!!!!

----------


## Hulk

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και καλές γιορτές!!!

----------


## Patrick

Χρονια πολλα σε όλους με υγεια και ευτυχια.. Καλή χρονιά και ευτυχισμένο το 2013!!!!

----------


## mixalio

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## Inferno

Πάει κ αυτός ο χρόνος σιγά σιγά... 
Ο επόμενος μακάρι να είναι καλύτερος για όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία!

----------


## robotakias

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! Μας εύχομαι να έχουμε ψηλά το κεφάλι για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις δυσκολίες των καιρών.. Υγεία και χαρά σε εσάς και τις οικογένειές σας!

----------


## chrisrer

Καλη χρονια να εχουμε με υγεια και χωρις ΔΝΤ και Μερκελ.

----------


## sv6hmn

Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία το νέο ετος.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Καλή Χρονιά!!!

----------


## Vldim

Καλέςγιορτές σε όλους !

----------


## Magneto

Και απο εμενα ευχες, ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## XALOULIS90

καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και χαρα το νεο ετος !

----------


## tommas

Ευχομαι σε ολα τα παιδια να εχουμε μια καλη χρονια και πανω απο ολα να ειμαστε καλα στην υγεια μας,το πιο σημαντικο παιδια...πιστεψτε με. Να ειστε καλα για τα ωραια δωρα και ευχομαι οποιος κερδισει να τα χαρει με το παραπανω....καλες γιορτες σε ολους.

----------


## yanis

Καλη χρονια, χρονια πολλα με ανθρωπιά και υγεια πανω απ'όλα!

----------


## SIERA

Χρονια πολλα,καλη χρονια να εχουμε με υγεια ,και καλες κατασκευες....!!!

----------


## vgr

Καλή Χρονιά!

----------


## IVAN BLANTIMIROF

Καλή και Ευλογημένη Χρονιά, με Υγεία, Εργασία και Προσωπική και Οικογενειακή Ευτυχία.

----------


## ljohnny

Υγεία, πάνω από όλα, τύχη και πολλά λεφτά εύχομαι σε όλους. (Με αυτή την σειρά οι ευχές, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι στον Τιτανικό ήταν όλοι τους υγειέστατοι και πλούσιοι  :Smile:  )

----------


## Panoss

> Υγεία, πάνω από όλα, τύχη και πολλά λεφτά εύχομαι σε όλους. (*Με αυτή την σειρά οι ευχές, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι στον Τιτανικό ήταν όλοι τους υγειέστατοι και πλούσιοι*  )



True!  :Thumbup1: 
Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Χρόνια πολλά, καλλές γιορτές και πάντα με υγεία.

----------


## RNR

Καλες Γιορτές, Με υγεια και χαμογελα

----------


## bgin

Ευχομαι να έχουμε υγεία πάνω απ όλα.
Καλά να είμαστε,να σταθούμε δυνατοί και να παλέψουμε ότι εμπόδιο και να συναντήσουμε.
Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές σε όλους

----------


## autocomp

Να έρθει μια καλύτερη χρονιά από αυτήν που φεύγει , γιατί ήταν η χειρότερη που περάσαμε .
Να έχουμε την υγεία μας και αρκετή τύχη .
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους .

----------


## koskos

Χρονια πολλα,καλα Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## stratos111

Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία και χαρά σε όλους μας

----------


## ts0gl1s

καλη χρονια και με υγεια πανω απ'ολα :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## manos_3

Καλή και τυχερή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## kosmolia

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή  χρονιά!!!

----------


## emmkaf1

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ.ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

----------


## turist

Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## geronimo

Καλές γιορτές, σε όλους πάντα με υγεία, και εύχομαι το νέο έτος να μας βρεί πιό δυνατούς και γερούς απο το παλιό.

----------


## wizard_xrc

Καλές γιορτές και καλή τύχη σε όλους !

----------


## GREG

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## Infrared

Καλές γιορτές σε ολους

----------


## trampoukos

Καλη χρονια

----------


## jami

Καλή χρονιά και απο εμένα σε όλους μας!!

----------


## Killo_Watt

Χρονια πολλα υγεια και ευτυχία σε ολους!

----------


## ttlo

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε όλο τον κόσμο!

----------


## A--15

Καλή χρονιά σε Όλους σας, με υγεία πάντα, αλλά και εργασία που είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Στους Νέους μας, καλή πρόοδο, και ένα καλύτερο μέλλον, εύχομαι ολόψυχα.

----------


## bobo1704

Καλές γιορτές και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!

----------


## tzitzikas

καλή χρονιά σε όλους εύχομαι πάνω απο όλα με υγεία!

----------


## xifias

χρονια πολλα ρε παιδια,να μαστε ολοι καλα,κ του χρονου καλυτερα!

----------


## Neuraxia

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία,ευτυχία και ωραίες εμπνεύσεις.

----------


## her

Χρόνια πολλά Καλή χρονιά

----------


## NOE

Υγεια, καλή χρονιά και πολλές ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους για τις γιορτινές ημέρες που έρχονται & καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## osek

Μιας και το 2012 επιτέλους (!!!) φτάνει στο τέλος του, εύχομαι το 2013 να είναι λίγο πιο αισιόδοξο...
ΥΓ. Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος δεν καταστράφηκε προχθές... Μέχρι την επόμενη καταστροφή του λοιπόν ας είμαστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## p_stama

Καλη χρονια σε ολους παντα με υγεια ( Αυτο μονο μας εμεινε !!! )

----------


## gsouf

Παίδες χρόνια πολλά σε όλους να ειμαστε καλά όλοι με τις οικογενειες  μας και υπομονή έρχεται άλλη μια δύσκολη χρονιά αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!!!! :Wink:

----------


## andrewsweet4

Και εγω ευχομαι χρονια πολλα σε ολους! το 2013 να μπει με χαρα, υγεια, ευτυχια και πολλες κατασκευες...!  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

κάποιοι χρήστες υπάρχουν μόνο για να ευχηθούν κάθε χρόνο στο thread με τα δώρα, ή είναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## thomasdriver

αντε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ευτυχισμενα, να εχουμε ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και υγεια για ολους .

----------


## A-tech

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε (και όταν λέμε καλή εννοούμε καμία σχέση με την προηγούμενη!) με καλές επισκευές και εποικοδομητικές δουλειές για όλους!

----------


## Dimi

Χαρούμενες γιορτές και χρόνια δημιουργικά με καλή υγεία!

----------


## Papas00zas

> Χαρούμενες γιορτές και χρόνια δημιουργικά με καλή υγεία!



Επίσης-για τους προληπτικούς δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον θα είναι καλό το νέο έτος.... :P

----------


## angellgr

<<ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ...ΚΑΛΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΑ... ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΗΧΕΣ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ>>

----------


## manolis ts

ΚΑΛΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία .
Εύχομαι ολόψυχα το νέο έτος να μας φέρει τα καλύτερα .

 

Νίκος

----------


## kostas_thess

Καλη χρονια και υγεια σε ολους

----------


## Samios60

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ

----------


## stelios_a

ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ . ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΕΙ !! ( Ο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ  )  :Very Happy:

----------


## makis_lig

Ευχές για υγεία και ευτυχία

----------


## kavala26

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.Πάνω απ'όλα υγεία.....

----------


## SV7FOM

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΑΙ

----------


## stamos13

χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους.

----------


## gnt

Με το καλο να μας μπει και σε καλο να μας βγει

Καλή χρονιά

----------


## stinger

καλη χρονια σε ολους με πολλες κατασκευες

----------


## savnik

> 



Είπα να την προωθήσω.

----------

SRF (27-12-12)

----------


## antonis988

χρονια πολλα χρονια καλα με υγεια ευτυχια και υπομονη σε ολους μας.

----------


## ΝίκοςRider

ΤΟ ΝΈΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΊΣΕΙ Η ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΊΑ-ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΉ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΏΝ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΆΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ!!! ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΕΝΑ  "ΜΕΘΎΣΙ" ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΊΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΚΟΌΛ!!!

----------


## herctrap

Μπορούμε να έχουμε τα αρχεία για τον χαρακα
να τον φτιάξουμε εμείς?

----------


## dan

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, με υγεία και ευτυχία!

----------


## Paulos

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές!

----------


## Gant

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά!

Δημιουργία και κατασκευές.

----------


## diskjohn

καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους συνανθρώπους μας με υγεία και λιγότερη γκρίνια  ευτυχισμένο το 2013

----------


## kontras

Άντε και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλή χρονια με υγεία και ευτυχία. και χωρίς βάσανα :Tongue2:

----------


## kokoblue

XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ
ΑΠΕΜΕΙΝΕ...ΥΠΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΛΥΘΟΥΝ....ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2013

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλή χρονιά  Χρόνια πολλά με υγειά και χαρά απο την Ικαρία !!!

----------


## performer

Εύχομαι προσωπική και οικογενειακή υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους.Καλή χρονιά

----------


## mjoebar

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους. :Wink:

----------


## Dynamitis

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά. Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.

----------


## Ultrasound

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και καλή παρέα.

----------


## dj_mike

Καλή χρονια σε ολους!!!

----------


## giosif

χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Χρονια πολλά!!!
Καλη Χρονια σε όλους! Υγεία, Ευτυχία, Χρηματα!!!

----------


## veteran

Χρονια πολλα με υγεια και χαρα σε ολα τα μελη και μη.

----------


## crazytrucker

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένη χρονιά σε όλους.
Το 2013 εύχομαι να είναι καλύτερο  για όλους.
...και καλές κατασκευές !!!

----------


## takhs764

καλη και με υγεια χρονια για ολους(και με δουλειες για ολους)

----------


## Pxelectric

Καλή σε όλους με υγεία πάνω από όλα !!!!

----------


## HFProject

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και αισιοδοξία.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Ευχη μου για το 2013 ειναι να επιστρεψουν τα χαμογελα σ ολα αυτα τα προσωπα
που τον τελευταιο καιρο τα εχουν χασει.
Μακαρι να γινοταν να βγω αληθινος.
Προσεχετε ολοι την υγεια σας......

----------


## rep

καλή χρονιά πάνω από όλα υγεία.

----------


## savasp

Εύχομαι κι εγώ καλλή χρονιά σε όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## driverbulba

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία!

----------


## noxelikos

Χρονία πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια ευτυχισμένα σας εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδία. Και παραθέτω και μια μαντινάδα που μου έστηλε ένας φίλος μου Κρητικός πρόχτες και πιστεύω ότι τεριάζει απόλυτα:

"Θεέ μου κάνε τις ευχές όλου του κόσμου πράξη και η ζωή του καθενός προς το καλό να αλλάξει."

----------


## ale george

καλη χρονια !! ευχαριστουμε για τις προσφορες !

----------


## dal_kos

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε παιδιά με υγεία και καλά μυαλά και όλα τα άλλα έρχονται...

----------


## geo1973

καλη χρονια , χρονια πολλα με υγεια πανω απ ολα....

----------


## xkosm

Καλές γιορτές, καλή χρονιά σε ολους με υγεία αγάπη και ειρήνη.

----------


## gRooV

Καλή χρόνιά σε όλους... ελπίζω οι ευχές όλων μας να πραγματοποιηθούν!!
Όσον αφορά την κλήρωση... όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες απεικονίζονται στην παρακάτω λίστα με αύξων αριθμό.





> 2
> ΣΙΣΚΟΣ
> 
> 3
> tgi 
> 
> 4
> Γιώργος Ανώνυμος
> 
> ...



Η κλήρωση έγινε μέσω της σελίδας http://www.psychicscience.org/random.aspx και έφερε τα εξής αποτελέσματα...


Αρα οι νικητές μας είναι οι παρακάτω με την αριθμητική αντιστοίχιση των δώρων...

#29 DIMITRIS______TH______ *MASTECH ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ M830BZ
*
#117 Patrick  *MASTECH ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ M830BZ
*
#196 Ultrasound *ΤΡΟΜΠΑ ESD ZD-108K
*
#78 αλπινιστης *ΤΡΟΜΠΑ ESD ZD-108K
*
#174 Samios60  *MASTECH ΘΕΡΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ MS6501
*
#58 xrhstos1978 *KONIG SATFINDER KIT*

#146 wizard_xrc *WELLER ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙ 25W 0.8ΜΜ
*
#136 bgin  *MASTECH ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ MS8221A
**
*#45 Lord Vek *ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ 20-60W SL-830
**
*#113 ANTONIS_BMW *ARDUINO UNO R3 & TFT LCD 1.8 MODULE TF CARD BREAK OUT
**
*#109 cloud_constructor  *CRYPTO REDI 211 ΨΗΦ.ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ HD
**
*#3 tgi  *CRYPTO REDI 40 ΨΗΦ.ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ SD
**
*#126 XALOULIS90 *ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR

*#184 ΝίκοςRider  *ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR
**
*#21 apilot *ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR
**
*#12 SW1JRT *ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR**
**
*#204 HFProject  *ΧΑΡΑΚΑΣ WWW.HLEKTRONIKA.GR


Συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές μας, ελπίζω να φανούν χρήσιμα τα δώρα που κέρδισαν!!! Και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά να το επαναλάβουμε, με περισσότερα δώρα και συμμετέχοντες!

*(Όλοι τους θα ειδοποιηθούν με προσωπικό μήνυμα για να αποστείλουν τα στοιχεία τους μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.)

----------

xifias (04-01-13)

----------

